# where are packets on freebsd 8 cd?



## alys (Jun 5, 2010)

i downloaded freebsd 8 last installation iso and have it installed on my HD. but this is the naked system without X11 and Gnome(which I want to try). it seems there is no any packets on cd except of different docs in different languages in Packets submenu.
And what should I do?
thanks


----------



## Beastie (Jun 6, 2010)

Packages are still available from the DVD, AFAIK, as well as remotely using pkg_add(1) with the *-r* option.
You may want to read the first part of this document if you choose to install packages remotely.


----------



## Bunyan (Jun 6, 2010)

*CD 1* contains *Xorg* related packages + *perl* and something else I don't remember.
*CD2* and *CD3* have *GNOME/KDE*
You'd better use a *DVD* image, if you don't want to play the D.J.

```
mdconfig -a -t vnode -f /PATH_TO_DVD_ISO
mount_cd9660 /dev/md0 /cdrom1
cd /cdrom1/packages/All
pkg_add -v gnome2
```
After having installed the desired packages, unmount the image
and kill *md0*

```
umount /dev/md0
mdconfig -d -u 0
```
.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 6, 2010)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> *CD 1* contains *Xorg* related packages + *perl* and something else I don't remember.
> *CD2* and *CD3* have *GNOME/KDE*


It did, up to 7.2. Not anymore. disc1 contains FreeBSD and the documentation packages. Other discs have been removed.


----------



## alys (Jun 6, 2010)

> It did, up to 7.2. Not anymore. disc1 contains FreeBSD and the documentation packages. Other discs have been removed.


yes... but is it mentioned somewhere???
because I had 7.0 previously installed, i thought needed packets are on this CD(at least if I remember there was(on 7.0 CD) a lot of packets). It must be mentioned in BIG RED LETTERS on the site.
....also it traditionally cracked my multi-os booting...but this is the next question.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 6, 2010)

alys said:
			
		

> yes... but is it mentioned somewhere???


What for? If you get disc1 (which is needed anyway), you can just _look at it_ and notice there are no packages. As for disc2 and disc3, they are simply not available on the FTP server, so...

Oh, and it _is_ mentioned in the release announcement:


> disc1
> 
> This contains the base FreeBSD operating system and the documentation packages for CDROM-sized media. There are no other packages.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 6, 2010)

As to "cracking multiboot" simply don't install FreeBSD boot manager, choose option3 (NONE) on the relevant screen in sysinstall.
What do you use as boot manager?
As to CD1 I was also surprised once ...


----------



## Bunyan (Jun 11, 2010)

In dual-boot with *Windows XP*- the *NTLOADER*.
But it's been quite a long time since I used it.
My machine is *FreeBSD* dedicated now.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 11, 2010)

Still have Windows but actually just in case already.
Sometimes I need Adobe CS but mostly use Gimp and Inkscape. OOO is fine except Base: it's ages behind Access but I need it badly.

For multiboot I used GAG (why depend on Win?), now moved to Grub2 because I also have Linuxes to try and GAG cannot boot Grub2 so far. Grub2 is nice by the way, maybe somebody will port it some day.


----------



## rhurlin (Jul 12, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> ...
> For multiboot I used GAG (why depend on Win?), now moved to Grub2 because I also have Linuxes to try and GAG cannot boot Grub2 so far. Grub2 is nice by the way, maybe somebody will port it some day.



From July 5th on there is a Grub2 version on FreeBSD (sysutils/grub2), thanks to sem. 

But I am afraid this port is not working correctly: no update-grub, grub-probe and grub-install did not find devices etc. I tried for some hours but had no luck to get it installing ;-(

That is really regrettable because on my (amd64) platforms there is no linux installed. So I have to use legacy grub in 32bit mode.

Are there other experiences with the new grub2 port?


----------



## zeiz (Jul 12, 2010)

True. I also tried without luck. Below are answers on my questions:



> > Questions:
> >
> > 1. Does *grub-mkconfig* creates main config file
> > ////usr/local/etc/default/grub /?
> ...


> 



> In addition to my previous message.
> >
> > # grub-install (hd0)
> > Badly placed ()s
> ...


----------



## rhurlin (Jul 12, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> True. I also tried without luck. Below are answers on my questions



Hmm, in your quoted answers from sem it seems, the he was able to install and configure with grub2 and after that successfully reboot his system.

I tried on three different systems (all amd64) and grub2 was barely able to detect any devices. Just the following works: 


```
#grub-probe -d /dev/ad4s3
ufs2
```

Perhaps there is something wrong in utils/deviceiter.c of the grub2 sources?


```
static void
get_ide_disk_name (char *name, int unit)
{
[...]
#elif defined(__FreeBSD_kernel__)
  /* kFreeBSD */
  if (get_kfreebsd_version () >= 400000)
    sprintf (name, "/dev/ad%d", unit);
  else
    sprintf (name, "/dev/rwd%d", unit);
[...]
}
```


At least on one of my systems I am using AHCI mode and so device names changed to ada%d.


----------

